# Cooking Scottish Oatmeal in a Steamer



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone does this and the water/oats ratio and time that works? I cook it on the stove at 3 to 1 oats/water ratio for 10 minutes.. Do I need to adjust this when cooking in my steamer? Thanks!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Will steamed oats cook all the way through? I thought they needed to be boiled to break down the oat to be edible?


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess that is what I am asking.. I would be using the rice cooker basket. I am sure that is not the techinical name but the bowl type thing that you put inside the steamer that holds the rice and liquid..


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I always made mine in a crockpot overnight....how would it not fall through the holes in a rice cooker steamer?


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I always made mine in a crockpot overnight....how would it not fall through the holes in a rice cooker steamer?


The steamer comes with the basket that has the holes for veggies. It also has a bowl that fits inside of that basket for rice. No holes. That is what I would be using. I am pretty sure it _will _work, I just was wondering about the water to oats ratio and time. Since it is different for rice vs. cooking on the stovetop I think it will be for oatmeal also? I can experiment with it, just thought maybe someone here had already done it? The steamer is like this one:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure your water/oat ratio won't be different...not sure of cooking time...I'd give it a trial run of the same cook time as you do on the stovetop and go from there.


----------

